# Veranstaltungen!!!!!: BMX im Norden - BMX NordCup 2011 - Beginners Cup - Race Termine



## Funsports_Z (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ganz druckfrisch die BMX- Race- Termine im Norden:







Alle weiteren Infos unter

*www.bmx-nord-cup.de*



Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX- support
Funsports-Zeven e.V.         


[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## Funsports_Z (3. Mai 2011)

Die Info- Brochüre "BMX Nordcup 2011" der Nordvereine steht jetzt auch zur Verfügung:

http://funsports-zeven.de/2011/05/broschuere-zum-nordcupbeginners-cup-2011/

Alles Wissenwerte, Ablauf eines solchen Race, was man dafür braucht, etc steht drin.

Gruß

Jan 
MTB- Beauftragter
& BMX- support
Funsports-Zeven e.V.         


[email protected]
http://www.funsports-zeven.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

